# DRMIS - Structure, Parts Scaling and Where Are My Parts



## MJP (6 Oct 2020)

There have been a few discussions surrounding veh maintenance and parts. The early part of my career as a Log O has been focused on assisting at the unit and L2 formation level get better at understanding DRMIS and how Plant Maintenance (PM) & Material Management (MM) work independently and with each other.  Things like Material Priority Codes and Work Order Priority are often confused and compared equally to one another for example. Another key issue is inability to understand how parts flow and be able to diagnose issues and further solve them. I will put up a series of posts with associated primers or aide-memoirs to assist folks as needed. Note some small aspects may be out of date as I have been out of a hard supply role for a bit but. They are in PDF to make posting easier but feel free to reach out to me for the originals if you wish to make them your own.

First things first is the overview of structure using the Defence Forces & Public Security module of SAP/DRMIS. While not an absolute need to understand everything about your structure in DRMIS it one of the key starting points when there are issues.  The smaller attachment labelled intro is a great starting point with the larger attachement for dialing in on particular structural issues.

It will all seem like jumbo if it your first time looking at a FE but in time you can quickly see and diagnose big picture issues within structures as you get better at interpreting the data.


----------



## MJP (6 Oct 2020)

*RCEME & Sup Techs Outstanding Demands Report*

The Outstanding Demands Report (ODR) is an excellent tool that bridges both PM & MM sides of DRMIS although that functionality is newer and the result of the tactical level pushing for changes.  No fancy aide-memoire as some of the functionality is brand new (ability to see and drill down on Purchase Requisition #s for example).  Taken from the LEMS DRMIS support which is a wealth of info https://collaboration-materiel.forces.mil.ca/sites/DGLEPM%20Dashboard/lds/SitePages/Vol%202%20-%20Workshop%20Procedures.aspx

Two attachments with one being the generic how do I run ODR & the other being how do I read and interprete what ODR is telling me.


----------



## MJP (6 Oct 2020)

Scaling of parts so you have the right stock on hand is hard and needs careful analysis of need vs want vs space avail. Getting what to scale is hard and there is no CA methodology for units to use to set their scales. Often it is RQs & ETQMSs building a scale and running with it. There are a number of DRMIS tools that you can use to set scaling like ISDFPS/MPAEXPGEN and a few others.  But let's pretend you have a scale for now.  How does a Sup Tech do that scaling and more importantly how do I ensure it is set properly and will order when automatically when I need it too.

Two attachments, one is purely how to set a Max/Min (or remove it) and the other is how to check if the Max/Min set is going to work.


----------

